# DP/DR and school, how to make it work.



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

For those who want to and are currently attending school. I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread that will help students such as myself to continue with school and graduate at a reasonable time. This thread is not for those who can't or have chosen not to continue with school. I understand that some people have chosen not to continue, for there own personal reasons. This sections, I would like it to be just positive ideas for those who are continuing there schooling with dp/dr. I would like to here what are some things that you guys have been doing that has helped you with school, also if your currently struggling with school, we could also share some pointers and try to help each other.
some things that has helped me are:

1. Having a specific time for my homework and stick to my deadline for assignments.
2. Being ok with the dr feelings (or whatever symptoms your struggling with at the moment), so as to be able to focus more on my school work. 
3. Practice to focus more, have a note pad by me so when I get random thoughts/ideas I just write them down, then continue with my work.
4. Let myself know that I will do that, or research that, when I'm down with a specific assignment.
5. Understanding that yes, it would be easier to do school without this, but time is going by, and completing this degree is very important, and soon you won't have to continue with school with this but for now, lets make it work.

I would love to here what you guys (current students) whether high school or college are struggling with or if you have any tips.


----------



## unreal88 (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a great idea for a thread. As a college student, I've definitely struggled with concentrating and keeping my anxiety down in the classroom. When it becomes unbearable, I have to leave because it feels like I'm suffocating. Right now, my only method of coping has been to take a easier course load and make sure to exercise every day. Regardless, I can't help but notice how DP/DR and anxiety are making me "space out" more than usual while in class.


----------



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

I get DP and dr in school and it's awful. I sit in class and feel trapped inside my body and that's when I also experience existencial feelings and questions. The reason I have it is because I dp feel stuck in my seat and scared to ask to move


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

unreal88 said:


> This is a great idea for a thread. As a college student, I've definitely struggled with concentrating and keeping my anxiety down in the classroom. When it becomes unbearable, I have to leave because it feels like I'm suffocating. Right now, my only method of coping has been to take a easier course load and make sure to exercise every day. Regardless, I can't help but notice how DP/DR and anxiety are making me "space out" more than usual while in class.


 Taking an easier class load is a good idea.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

I haven't gone to school in two weeks, I really need some advice. I would get really dizzy, and i felt like I was trapped.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I haven't gone to school for the past 4 months.. but when I was there, I found it helpful to always have like a safe/comfortable place you could go. For me it was the nurses office, my guidance counselor, my school psychologist, the library, the bathroom, etc. Let your guidance counselor know how you're really feeling so he can explain it to your teachers and they can give you a break. Even though i couldn't do most the work, most the teachers would give me better grades than I deserved just for attempting. Eventually though it just got too unbearable.. but hang in there for as long as you can, things can change


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

live1light said:


> I haven't gone to school in two weeks, I really need some advice. I would get really dizzy, and i felt like I was trapped.


I know that feeling,totally normal for dp. Just like stand alone said, talking to your teachers/guidance conselor is good. So that they can work with you and give more time to complete the assignments, so you don't fall too behind.They can't fix your dp but they can give you extra time to complete your assignments, also you guys might want to consider getting a tutor. Because your thoughts are so consumsed by anxiety and dp, getting a little extra help with your school work I think would be a good idea.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hannah12 said:


> I get DP and dr in school and it's awful. I sit in class and feel trapped inside my body and that's when I also experience existencial feelings and questions. The reason I have it is because I dp feel stuck in my seat and scared to ask to move


Are you current with your attendance or on a break? If your currently on a break I would focus on decreasing your anxeities/causes for your dissociation and set specific times to do your assignments. Feel free to message me if you need more detailed help.


----------



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

chelsy010 said:


> Are you current with your attendance or on a break? If your currently on a break I would focus on decreasing your anxeities/causes for your dissociation and set specific times to do your assignments. Feel free to message me if you need more detailed help.


No i go to school. I have to because I get forced. Even if I'm in tears my mum still makes me go. This ends up with me in such an anxious state and it gets so bad that I tire myself out, every day! The teachers are great about it though. It helps a lot if you talk about it and explain


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

It for sure helps when you let the school know what's going on. Usually if not always they will be understanding in some way. But you still have to do the work, hard as it maybe try not to stress yourself too much, since your mom is going to make you go anyway. Try to find ways to relax when you get home and go to bed early, so you can be better ready for the next day at school.


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

When I'm in school, I try to focus on what the teacher is saying. If I have a thought about dp that goes through my head, I tell myself "I already know I feel like that", and then I focus on what the teacher says again.

I take a lot of notes because I easily forget what it said in class, and review them later when I'm at home.

I'm only taking a couple classes, taking it slow, so I can find the best way to work through it all.

When I'm at home, I study and do my assignments in the morning, because that's when I work best. I find working in my room helps a lot, rather than being out at the library or at school because I notice I can focus better. and I also study in short periods, 20 minutes or so, do something else, and go back to it.

I try to participate in class, ask questions, and anything else to distract me instead of getting lost in my head.

Having friends or people to talk to in class or at school helps me from constantly focusing on how I feel.

If I'm overly anxious in class or feel a panic attack coming on, I go to the bathroom, do some deep breathing, tell myself positive messages, and go back to class.

I also eat frequently to help with the tiredness. I'll grab a herbal or green tea, which also helps distract me and try to comfort myself as well.

I make myself go to class, even if I don't feel like it. That way I don't fall behind. And make sure I don't let how I feel hold me back.

I go to the student counsellors if I need to talk. I get extra help from the teachers if I'm feeling lost.

Keeping positive, telling myself and can and will do it, I believe in myself and I will succeed, even if it is harder to do right now. and then I prove it to myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, this paragraph is mad inspirational,hopefullyi do the same in the near, keep it up ans the dp will fade like the bitch it is.


meow said:


> When I'm in school, I try to focus on what the teacher is saying. If I have a thought about dp that goes through my head, I tell myself "I already know I feel like that", and then I focus on what the teacher says again.
> I take a lot of notes because I easily forget what it said in class, and review them later when I'm at home.
> I'm only taking a couple classes, taking it slow, so I can find the best way to work through it all.
> When I'm at home, I study and do my assignments in the morning, because that's when I work best. I find working in my room helps a lot, rather than being out at the library or at school because I notice I can focus better. and I also study in short periods, 20 minutes or so, do something else, and go back to it.
> ...


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

IThinkALot said:


> Man, this paragraph is mad inspirational,hopefullyi do the same in the near, keep it up ans the dp will fade like the bitch it is.


I couldn't agree more, with dp you only have two options, sit in misery and complain all day for the rest of your life, or take your dam life back. You can't heal by doing nothing and that goes for every single illness whether it be mental or physical. Easy does it, take baby steps and you will get there. If you only can 30mins of homework a day in the beginning that's for sure better than nothing.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm going back to school sometime this week and it's a new school, I'm really nervous about how I'm gonna handle it. I don't want to have a freak out in class..any suggestions


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Legitlex, glad to here your heading back to school. Whenever your going to head back into the real world, one thing you have to remember is your going to have a little company with you (dp) for a little while. So since you know that, just work with it. Know that its there but don't feed it with worrying about it etc. Anytime you feel overwhelmed just remember some of us are also going to school and we feel the same way  but were are still pushing through regardless of how werid we feel. As some people have stated above, talk to your teachers, your guidance counselors and let them know what's going on, so they will give you extra time to complete your assignments (if needed), get a tutor also if you feel like you need extra help. Most people have never heard of depersonalization and derealization, so when your explaining it, it might not make since to them so I would suggest you google what it is and what the symptoms are, print it out and bring it with you when your going to talk to them. So they know this a real issue and hopefully they will be able to give you extra help if needed.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Omg guys, today was my first day back to to school after 3 weeks, it went great! Except I spent an hour in the car debating I should go inside or not but at the end I managed to put myself together! Really proud of myself


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

live1light said:


> Omg guys, today was my first day back to to school after 3 weeks, it went great! Except I spent an hour in the car debating I should go inside or not but at the end I managed to put myself together! Really proud of myself


 That's awesome!!!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing better with there school experience. I just had one tip I would like you all to try. If you do decide to really make school work while your living with/managing/trying to recover from DP and DR. There is one thing you must do, which is to accept it. Why? Because when you do this your giving your mind a break from worrying about it, wishing it away, being angry and depressed about it. All that energy will now be free to use to do your school work. So, know that its there yes and focus on the task at hand. After you have done your assignment, class is over, ete, then if you choose you can pick up those negative habits again, but the truth is why would you want to do that. Learn to break the negative cycle. Regardless of whether your doing school, work or just trying to recover accepting the sensation is one of the steps in recover. Fighting dp, complaining about dp will only make it worse.


----------



## waterbear (Mar 14, 2014)

My university has a Disability Resource Center and part of the disabilities covered are those that come from mental illness. I was able to register with the disability center after my psychologist filled out the paperwork for referral. My functional challenges were outlined. When I met with the case worker at my university to decide what benefits I would need, we decided that private, low-noise testing at the testing center would be very beneficial for me (some of my classes have like 200 people). I am very attuned to the noise and action around me and it is very difficult for me to test like this. It is like my short term memory is being constantly reset. The second benefit is that I am authorized to make audio recording of the lectures. This will allow me to review the material, straight from the professor's mouth, at a time when I am more able to take it in or review with my notes.

It has had a positive impact on my academic performance. I am a Biochemistry senior and it has helped me to stand a chance at finishing my degree with DP/DR.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

waterbear said:


> My university has a Disability Resource Center and part of the disabilities covered are those that come from mental illness. I was able to register with the disability center after my psychologist filled out the paperwork for referral. My functional challenges were outlined. When I met with the case worker at my university to decide what benefits I would need, we decided that private, low-noise testing at the testing center would be very beneficial for me (some of my classes have like 200 people). I am very attuned to the noise and action around me and it is very difficult for me to test like this. It is like my short term memory is being constantly reset. The second benefit is that I am authorized to make audio recording of the lectures. This will allow me to review the material, straight from the professor's mouth, at a time when I am more able to take it in or review with my notes.
> 
> It has had a positive impact on my academic performance. I am a Biochemistry senior and it has helped me to stand a chance at finishing my degree with DP/DR.


This is great waterbear, that's cool that your school has a Disability Resource Center. Getting as much help as we can get with DP and DR really will make a difference in trying to succeed with our school goals. I'm for sure rooting for you to graduate!!!


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

I hardly go now and im on my last year, its fucked


----------

